# Non sopporto (quasi) più nessuno



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2021)

Non fatene un caso personale, è generale 
Non sopporto più il modo di discutere da tifosi che si è diffuso su ogni argomento, senza nemmeno quel briciolo di autoironia che era stato sempre presente tra i tifosi (non ultrà).
Sembra che su ogni argomento si sia tutti ultrà senza rispetto della coerenza logica e senza nessun riconoscimento della complessità di ogni questione.
Il bello è che se si discute su una cosa pratica e semplice invece si prende sempre in considerazione la complessità.
Ad esempio se si parla di lievitazione del pane mal riuscita si considera la freschezza del lievito, l’opportunità di usare il lievito madre in alcune circostanze e altre no, le variazioni di temperatura, tempo, umidità e perfino ciotola e materiale per la chiusura della ciotola e poi la lavorazione, i successivi tempi di riposo e la temperatura del forno, statico o ventilato ecc
Se invece poi si parla di economia, sono tutti pronti con la ricetta pronta e infallibile, perché, ovviamente, basta prendere un paio di decisioni e voilà la ciambella riuscirà perfettamente facendo contenti tutti i gusti.
La discussione è in happy hour perché si potrebbe discutere della carbonara o della calcio e pepe o della cotoletta  considerato tutte le variabili.
Ma voi, oltre che della carbonara, avete ancora energia per discutere e, soprattutto, avete ricette infallibili?


----------



## Martes (23 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fatene un caso personale, è generale
> Non sopporto più il modo di discutere da tifosi che si è diffuso su ogni argomento, senza nemmeno quel briciolo di autoironia che era stato sempre presente tra i tifosi (non ultrà).
> Sembra che su ogni argomento si sia tutti ultrà senza rispetto della coerenza logica e senza nessun riconoscimento della complessità di ogni questione.
> Il bello è che se si discute su una cosa pratica e semplice invece si prende sempre in considerazione la complessità.
> ...


Energia per discutere pochissima, ricette infallibili manco una, in nessun campo proprio.
E l'ultima volta che ho fatto la carbonara con una nuova ricetta mi è venuta da dio, però non l'ho ripetuta perché voglio credere che sia infallibile, ma sotto sotto son convinta che sia stato culo


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Energia per discutere pochissima, ricette infallibili manco una, in nessun campo proprio.
> E l'ultima volta che ho fatto la carbonara con una nuova ricetta mi è venuta da dio, però non l'ho ripetuta perché voglio credere che sia infallibile, ma sotto sotto son convinta che sia stato culo



La carbonara mi viene sempre bene. 
Però a mia nuora piace di più con la pancetta affumicata che con il guanciale


----------



## Martes (23 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La carbonara mi viene sempre bene.
> Però a mia nuora piace di più con la pancetta affumicata che con il guanciale


Io non sono purista, puoi darmi la ricetta con entrambe le varianti


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2021)

Io è da sempre che non sopporto quasi nessuno


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La carbonara mi viene sempre bene.
> Però a mia nuora piace di più con la pancetta affumicata che con il guanciale


----------



## Lostris (23 Febbraio 2021)

Io adoro la carbonara.
E ho i miei fans 

Energia per discutere non ne ho quasi più, soprattutto perchè sento che è tempo perso.
Una volta gli scambi potevano portare anche spunti "arricchenti", ora sempre meno perchè non ci si mette più in discussione.

E' come parlarsi ognuno in una bolla impermeabile facendo finta di ascoltarsi. "Monologhi a due".

Poi c'è anche da dire che trovo sempre meno persone per cui valga la pena la "fatica" ... onestamente.
Non perchè mi ritenga chissà chi, parlo di "sensazioni" e di "voglia" rispetto all'altro e a ciò che può avere da dire o che posso avere da dire io.

E sì che sono così tenera


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io adoro la carbonara.
> E ho i miei fans
> 
> Energia per discutere non ne ho quasi più, soprattutto perchè sento che è tempo perso.
> ...


Era tutto perfetto il tuo intervento
Rovinato dall’ultima frase


----------



## Lostris (23 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Era tutto perfetto il tuo intervento
> Rovinato dall’ultima frase


Ti preparerò la carbonara per farmi perdonare


----------



## patroclo (23 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fatene un caso personale, è generale
> Non sopporto più il modo di discutere da tifosi che si è diffuso su ogni argomento, senza nemmeno quel briciolo di autoironia che era stato sempre presente tra i tifosi (non ultrà).
> Sembra che su ogni argomento si sia tutti ultrà senza rispetto della coerenza logica e senza nessun riconoscimento della complessità di ogni questione.
> Il bello è che se si discute su una cosa pratica e semplice invece si prende sempre in considerazione la complessità.
> ...


 Partiamo dalla carbonara: la mia ricetta non è sicuramente quella tradizionale, ma mi piace e piace. I puristi e gli oltranzisti mi stanno sul cazzo, così come chi ci mette la panna o cose simili... probabilmente la mia è una carbonara "democristiana"...di buon senso. Come non sopporto chi è cuoco grazie a masterchef, chi è virologo grazie porta a porta, chi diventa coach dopo aver visto la partita in tv, ecc. ecc.

Per il resto non ne ho più voglia di discutere quando mi trovo davanti muri di convizioni radicate, pensavo solo qui sul forum o su altri social, ma in realtà è una stanchezza che sento anche in altri contesti.

Rimango sempre disponibile al confronto, ma bisogna essere in due (almeno) a volerlo.

P.s. ...il tuo atteggiamento non è sempre favorevole, sallo


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ti preparerò la carbonara per farmi perdonare


Paura


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fatene un caso personale, è generale
> Non sopporto più il modo di discutere da tifosi che si è diffuso su ogni argomento, senza nemmeno quel briciolo di autoironia che era stato sempre presente tra i tifosi (non ultrà).
> Sembra che su ogni argomento si sia tutti ultrà senza rispetto della coerenza logica e senza nessun riconoscimento della complessità di ogni questione.
> Il bello è che se si discute su una cosa pratica e semplice invece si prende sempre in considerazione la complessità.
> ...


No, io discuto mai con nessuno.
Mi frega proprio nulla di imporre le mie idee a qualcuno.
Te la pensi così? bene, brava, resta pure così.
Io capisco nulla di nulla, posso provare a raccontare quello che è accaduto in base alla mia esperienza che non ritengo naturalmente universale. È appunto La mia esperienza.
Si vive bene anzi meglio senza discutere.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Febbraio 2021)

La carbonara si fa con pasta corta  il guanciale, le uova, i grani di pepe macinati e acqua di cottura e non si discute . 
E che cavolo .
L'importante è fare dopo la scarpetta ..


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fatene un caso personale, è generale
> Non sopporto più il modo di discutere da tifosi che si è diffuso su ogni argomento, senza nemmeno quel briciolo di autoironia che era stato sempre presente tra i tifosi (non ultrà).
> Sembra che su ogni argomento si sia tutti ultrà senza rispetto della coerenza logica e senza nessun riconoscimento della complessità di ogni questione.
> Il bello è che se si discute su una cosa pratica e semplice invece si prende sempre in considerazione la complessità.
> ...


Mi hai fatto venire in mente una vecchia discussione dove JB rimarcava il suo "odio"  a tutti i partecipanti del forum, e ad alcuni specificava "odissimo"


----------



## Lostris (23 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Paura


...



Ho recensioni ottime, comunque


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Ho recensioni ottime, comunque


Ho già l’acquolina....


----------



## Lostris (23 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ho già l’acquolina....


@Nocciola impara, questo è l’atteggiamento giusto


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> @Nocciola impara, questo è l’atteggiamento giusto


ovviamente apparecchio e sparecchio.
porto il grembiulino di Masterchef.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> @Nocciola impara, questo è l’atteggiamento giusto


Non ti conosce 
Lo lascio nella sua illusione


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Febbraio 2021)

Ma sotto il grembiulino mi volete vestito?


----------



## patroclo (23 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Paura


...dai, è buonina


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma sotto il grembiulino mi volete vestito?


Quelli di Masterchef sono vestiti...poi vedi tu


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Febbraio 2021)

Io ho solo il grembiule di MC....


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fatene un caso personale, è generale
> Non sopporto più il modo di discutere da tifosi che si è diffuso su ogni argomento, senza nemmeno quel briciolo di autoironia che era stato sempre presente tra i tifosi (non ultrà).
> Sembra che su ogni argomento si sia tutti ultrà senza rispetto della coerenza logica e senza nessun riconoscimento della complessità di ogni questione.
> Il bello è che se si discute su una cosa pratica e semplice invece si prende sempre in considerazione la complessità.
> ...


2 legnate ben assestate sulla schiena aiutano molto ad indurre le persone a chetarsi


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fatene un caso personale, è generale
> Non sopporto più il modo di discutere da tifosi che si è diffuso su ogni argomento, senza nemmeno quel briciolo di autoironia che era stato sempre presente tra i tifosi (non ultrà).
> Sembra che su ogni argomento si sia tutti ultrà senza rispetto della coerenza logica e senza nessun riconoscimento della complessità di ogni questione.
> Il bello è che se si discute su una cosa pratica e semplice invece si prende sempre in considerazione la complessità.
> ...


Ricette infallibili per cosa cucinare o per sopportare le persone?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Partiamo dalla carbonara: la mia ricetta non è sicuramente quella tradizionale, ma mi piace e piace. I puristi e gli oltranzisti mi stanno sul cazzo, così come chi ci mette la panna o cose simili... probabilmente la mia è una carbonara "democristiana"...di buon senso. Come non sopporto chi è cuoco grazie a masterchef, chi è virologo grazie porta a porta, chi diventa coach dopo aver visto la partita in tv, ecc. ecc.
> 
> Per il resto non ne ho più voglia di discutere quando mi trovo davanti muri di convizioni radicate, pensavo solo qui sul forum o su altri social, ma in realtà è una stanchezza che sento anche in altri contesti.
> 
> ...


L’ho detto nel titolo  non sopporto più nessuno. Non ho detto che è colpa degli altri.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La carbonara si fa con pasta corta  il guanciale, le uova, i grani di pepe macinati e acqua di cottura e non si discute .
> E che cavolo .
> L'importante è fare dopo la scarpetta ..


Niente pecorino?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente una vecchia discussione dove JB rimarcava il suo "odio"  a tutti i partecipanti del forum, e ad alcuni specificava "odissimo"


Però lui era un ultrà.
Io sono contro gli ultrà.
Ma non è una cosa di oggi, è di alcuni anni, adesso è evidente nei social.
La mia prima esperienza è stata in un bar, prima dell’ultimo scudetto dell’Inter.
Allora era una ventina d’anni che l’Inter  non vinceva niente. In questo bar nerazzurro dissi che da “cugina” mi dispiaceva. A momenti mi sbranava. Pensare che un tempo si poteva ridere allo stadio!
Adesso è stadio ovunque..


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> 2 legnate ben assestate sulla schiena aiutano molto ad indurre le persone a chetarsi


Mi sembra una proposta non da ultrà, in effetti


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ricette infallibili per cosa cucinare o per sopportare le persone?



È che se devi fare il pane in casa, se non lievita bene o sbagli il sale o la cottura, il pane fa schifo e non ci sono opinioni che vanno rispettate. O è buono a fa schifo (escludendo i toscani che dimenticano il sale e sono convinti di aver ragione ) mentre per tutto il resto si può sempre continuare a insistere di aver ragione.


----------



## Vera (23 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fatene un caso personale, è generale
> Non sopporto più il modo di discutere da tifosi che si è diffuso su ogni argomento, senza nemmeno quel briciolo di autoironia che era stato sempre presente tra i tifosi (non ultrà).
> Sembra che su ogni argomento si sia tutti ultrà senza rispetto della coerenza logica e senza nessun riconoscimento della complessità di ogni questione.
> Il bello è che se si discute su una cosa pratica e semplice invece si prende sempre in considerazione la complessità.
> ...


Non ho ricette infallibili ma penso che discutere con le persone intelligenti mi arricchisca sempre di qualcosa, anche se sono orientata diversamente.
Anche qui mi è capitato di avere degli "scontri" con alcuni di voi (te compresa) ma sono ancora qui. 
Alcune persone riesci a rivalutarle, a fartele piacere, altre meno.
Poi ci sono quelle persone che sono proprio incagabili. Discuterci è una perdita di tempo.


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È che se devi fare il pane in casa, se non lievita bene o sbagli il sale o la cottura, il pane fa schifo e non ci sono opinioni che vanno rispettate. O è buono a fa schifo (escludendo i toscani che dimenticano il sale e sono convinti di aver ragione ) mentre per tutto il resto si può sempre continuare a insistere di aver ragione.


non è che se lo dimenticano è che il prosciutto toscano è tendenzialmente sul salato, se metti il sale anche nel pane diventa ingestibile.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è che se lo dimenticano è che il prosciutto toscano è tendenzialmente sul salato, se metti il sale anche nel pane diventa ingestibile.


Però il pane si mangia anche senza prosciutto.


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però il pane si mangia anche senza prosciutto.


basta farci l'abitudine


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> basta farci l'abitudine


Io aggiungo il sale


----------



## oriente70 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Niente pecorino?


Si mi ero scordato andavo di fretta ... Pecorino romano grattato leggero ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È che se devi fare il pane in casa, se non lievita bene o sbagli il sale o la cottura, il pane fa schifo e non ci sono opinioni che vanno rispettate. O è buono a fa schifo (escludendo i toscani che dimenticano il sale e sono convinti di aver ragione ) mentre per tutto il resto si può sempre continuare a insistere di aver ragione.


Ma sai chi vuol aver ragione mica cucina, trova scuse, per evitare di fare errori. 
Chi si butta e prova non solo a cucinare, è anche aperto ad errori e critiche. 
È un confronto che non tutti sopportano


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma sai chi vuol aver ragione mica cucina, trova scuse, per evitare di fare errori.
> Chi si butta e prova non solo a cucinare, è anche aperto ad errori e critiche.
> È un confronto che non tutti sopportano


Certamente mettere le gambe sotto il tavolo o fare i giudici di X Factor è più facile che cucinare o salire sul palco


----------



## Fabry (23 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La carbonara mi viene sempre bene.
> Però a mia nuora piace di più con la pancetta affumicata che con il guanciale


Orrore ...la carbonara si fa con il guanciale, usando la pancetta si fa un OMG  fidati di un romanaccio come me, anche se ora vive in toscana.
Ciao Brunetta dopo anni di silenzio mi rifaccio vivo... come il film, " A volte ritornano "


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2021)

Fabry ha detto:


> Orrore ...la carbonara si fa con il guanciale, usando la pancetta si fa un OMG  fidati di un romanaccio come me, anche se ora vive in toscana.
> Ciao Brunetta dopo anni di silenzio mi rifaccio vivo... come il film, " A volte ritornano "


Ciao Fabrizio! Mi mancano le formiche


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La carbonara mi viene sempre bene.
> Però a mia nuora piace di più con la pancetta affumicata che con il guanciale


fatte porta diglielo che ce vole il guanciale, correggo spesso nelle ricette si dice tagliate a tocchetti  il guanciale , credo che intendono pancetta , invece noi intendiamo fettine tagliate dal guanciale  e rosolate  e tutto l'altro resto , spesso indicano  sia pecorino romano che parmigiano , altro errore solo pecorino , uova solo torlo e pepe ( caloroso non metto più , peperoncino.
Detto alla signora domani affetto il guanciale e mi faccio i bucatini , devo finire la scatola , tanto lei si prepara senza io non ho problemi


----------



## Fabry (24 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ciao Fabrizio! Mi mancano le formiche


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2021)

Fabry ha detto:


> Orrore ...la carbonara si fa con il guanciale, usando la pancetta si fa un OMG  fidati di un romanaccio come me, anche se ora vive in toscana.
> Ciao Brunetta dopo anni di silenzio mi rifaccio vivo... come il film, " A volte ritornano "


Ehilà ben tornato


----------



## Fabry (24 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> fatte porta diglielo che ce vole il guanciale, correggo spesso nelle ricette si dice tagliate a tocchetti  il guanciale , credo che intendono pancetta , invece noi intendiamo fettine tagliate dal guanciale  e rosolate  e tutto l'altro resto , spesso indicano  sia pecorino romano che parmigiano , altro errore solo pecorino , uova solo torlo e pepe ( caloroso non metto più , peperoncino.
> Detto alla signora domani affetto il guanciale e mi faccio i bucatini , devo finire la scatola , tanto lei si prepara senza io non ho problemi


Ciao ologramma, perfetta descrizione della pasta alla carbonara, poco tempo fa un ristoratore romano ha dato una nuova interpretazione del nome alla carbonara, secondo lui questo  deriva dal fatto che a fine cottura sulla pasta va spolverato un velo di pepe nero che fa somigliare la pasta appunto al carbone.


----------



## Fabry (24 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ehilà ben tornato


Ciao ogni tanto mi rifaccio vivo, ben ritrovata.


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2021)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ciao ologramma, perfetta descrizione della pasta alla carbonara, poco tempo fa un ristoratore romano ha dato una nuova interpretazione del nome alla carbonara, secondo lui questo  deriva dal fatto che a fine cottura sulla pasta va spolverato un velo di pepe nero che fa somigliare la pasta appunto al carbone.


vero , pero ho detto che da giovane e mio padre era un amante del pepe , sulla carne , a cacio e pepe  e altro avevo un bruciorino dietro  che non ti dico, quindi dopo spostato ho cambiato e preferisco mettere il pepe solo dove va  e non su tutto come faceva il mio genitore ., pensa che quelli che ho piantato e uso sono piccantissimi , ieri sera sulla verdura in padella me ne è capitato uno in bocca  distratto dalla  televisione  e ardevo non de passione ma de foco


----------



## Fabry (24 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vero , pero ho detto che da giovane e mio padre era un amante del pepe , sulla carne , a cacio e pepe  e altro avevo un bruciorino dietro  che non ti dico, quindi dopo spostato ho cambiato e preferisco mettere il pepe solo dove va  e non su tutto come faceva il mio genitore ., pensa che quelli che ho piantato e uso sono piccantissimi , ieri sera sulla verdura in padella me ne è capitato uno in bocca  distratto dalla  televisione  e ardevo non de passione ma de foco


Anche io come te ci vado piano con il piccante, infatti non ho dato retta al ristoratore per la carbonara  anche se devo dire che ho usato molte delle sue ricette per i primi...ma sempre con poco piccante.


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2021)

Fabry ha detto:


> Anche io come te ci vado piano con il piccante, infatti non ho dato retta al ristoratore per la carbonara  anche se devo dire che ho usato molte delle sue ricette per i primi...ma sempre con poco piccante.


hai letto domani mi faccio amatriciana , altro,piattino prelibato , oggi minestra di ceci  con cannolicchi e rosmarino .Mi tratta bene  la mia signora


----------



## Fabry (24 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> hai letto domani mi faccio amatriciana , altro,piattino prelibato , oggi minestra di ceci  con cannolicchi e rosmarino .Mi tratta bene  la mia signora


Ultimamente ho scoperto di me la passione per la cucina ( solo primi però ) quindi li preparo io e poi mia moglie dice che i sughi li faccio meglio io...mi sa che ha trovato il modo per evitare di prepararli lei...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2021)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ciao ologramma, perfetta descrizione della pasta alla carbonara, poco tempo fa un ristoratore romano ha dato una nuova interpretazione del nome alla carbonara, secondo lui questo  deriva dal fatto che a fine cottura sulla pasta va spolverato un velo di pepe nero che fa somigliare la pasta appunto al carbone.


Come dicevo, si è tutti d’accordo sul fatto che, anche un piatto noto si regge su equilibri complicati e che, cambiando un elemento, cambia tutto.
Ma per il resto no


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Febbraio 2021)

Forse più che dirti che non sopporti quasi più nessuno, fai la conta di quelli che ancora ti sopportano e spera che siano pochi.
Visto che sopportare non è bello.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2021)

Ribadisco.
Oggi in diverse discussioni divisioni in: uomini e donne, giovani e boomer, covidioti e novax, nord e sud, martiri e mogli, chi ha la 104 e chi no.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco.
> Oggi in diverse discussioni divisioni in: uomini e donne, giovani e boomer, covidioti e novax, nord e sud, martiri e mogli, chi ha la 104 e chi no.


A me ultimamente non vanno giù le 104,discussioni con persone che non ne avevano bisogno e gliela hanno data. 
Ormai ci sono più disabili che sani


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Marzo 2021)

Be


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A me ultimamente non vanno giù le 104,discussioni con persone che non ne avevano bisogno e gliela hanno data.
> Ormai ci sono più disabili che sani


Beh mica sempre vero....
Non viene data così facilmente....
Io di quelli che conosco che hanno la 104 se la sono "meritata"....
Figurati che 2 anni fa mio padre si è ammalato di tumore....io ho fatto richiesta per poter usufruire della legge ...e non me l hanno riconosciuta....
Considera che mio padre era 80enne e aveva cmq altre patologie!
Poi per fortuna ha fatto le sue cure e non abbiamo dovuto tribolare moltissimo...


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Be
> 
> Beh mica sempre vero....
> Non viene data così facilmente....
> ...


se è autosufficiente anche se malato, non è strano che te l'abbiano negata


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Marzo 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> se è autosufficiente anche se malato, non è strano che te l'abbiano negata


Si infatti  non sono stata a contestare più di tanto alla fine...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A me ultimamente non vanno giù le 104,discussioni con persone che non ne avevano bisogno e gliela hanno data.
> Ormai ci sono più disabili che sani


Molte cose non si possono sapere. Ad esempio viene data per alcune patologie psichiatriche gravi. Ma non è che si va a raccontare, si preferisce farsi passare per truffatori, ma sani


----------



## Vera (13 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A me ultimamente non vanno giù le 104,discussioni con persone che non ne avevano bisogno e gliela hanno data.
> Ormai ci sono più disabili che sani


Ormai non è più così tanto facile. Anni fa, sicuramente. Sono diventati super scrupolosi persino con chi ha handicap gravi.


----------



## ologramma (13 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fatene un caso personale, è generale
> Non sopporto più il modo di discutere da tifosi che si è diffuso su ogni argomento, senza nemmeno quel briciolo di autoironia che era stato sempre presente tra i tifosi (non ultrà).
> Sembra che su ogni argomento si sia tutti ultrà senza rispetto della coerenza logica e senza nessun riconoscimento della complessità di ogni questione.
> Il bello è che se si discute su una cosa pratica e semplice invece si prende sempre in considerazione la complessità.
> ...


io discuto su tuto . gli amici mi dicono parli sempre tu , si mi piace e metto bocca su tutto che vuoi fare


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> io discuto su tuto . gli amici mi dicono parli sempre tu , si mi piace e metto bocca su tutto che vuoi fare


Mica è proibito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Be
> 
> Beh mica sempre vero....
> Non viene data così facilmente....
> ...


Io di recente una ha preso una 104 immeritata. Tanto che la responsabile e le colleghe si sono un tantino incazzate. Già si faceva gli affari suoi prima



Brunetta ha detto:


> Molte cose non si possono sapere. Ad esempio viene data per alcune patologie psichiatriche gravi. Ma non è che si va a raccontare, si preferisce farsi passare per truffatori, ma sani


Oggi la danno per una quadrantectomia al seno. Per chi la richiede



Vera ha detto:


> Ormai non è più così tanto facile. Anni fa, sicuramente. Sono diventati super scrupolosi persino con chi ha handicap gravi.


Nel settore pubblico abbondano


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io di recente una ha preso una 104 immeritata. Tanto che la responsabile e le colleghe si sono un tantino incazzate. Già si faceva gli affari suoi prima


Aho ..non so che dirti ...
A me non l hanno data...
Avrai tu dei colleghi fancazzisti...
Io quello che ho avuto...l ho meritato


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Oggi la danno per una quadrantectomia al seno. Per chi la richiede


Anche. Perché non dovrebbe essere riconosciuta?


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche. Perché non dovrebbe essere riconosciuta?


Ma veramente? Molte donne non la richiedono, riprendono la loro vita normalmente. Con lavori anche faticosi. 
È una questione di coscienza, ne hai veramente bisogno? 
La richiedono solo perché vogliono farsi i fatti loro, la salute non c'entra niente. 
Poi ci sono casi veramente bisognosi , a cui viene negata.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Aho ..non so che dirti ...
> A me non l hanno data...
> Avrai tu dei colleghi fancazzisti...
> Io quello che ho avuto...l ho meritato


Non sono colleghi
Non ho capito te l'hanno data o no?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non sono colleghi
> Non ho capito te l'hanno data o no?


No per il papà non me l hanno riconosciuta...
Cmq spesso al lavoro chi ha la 104 viene guardato come "il fortunello"...
Che mondo assurdo...


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No per il papà non me l hanno riconosciuta...
> Cmq spesso al lavoro chi ha la 104 viene guardato come "il fortunello"...
> Che mondo assurdo...


Viene visto così perché in molti ne abusano. 
Avevo un'amica che aveva la 104 per il figlio, che vedeva poco da un occhio a seguito di un incidente. 
Era vista malissimo dai colleghi perché Usa tutti i mesi i giorni a disposizione per pulire casa , per andare a fare shopping. Il figlio a scuola e lei si faceva i fatti suoi apertamente. 
Un altro 104 per il genitore, lui usava i giorni tutti i fine settimana per andare al mare e il genitore aveva la badante. 
Ecco perché si vedono come fortunelli, gente che la chiede per farsi i cazzi propri. Sono veramente in tanti. 
È un diritto che dovrebbe essere usato con coscienza ma non è così


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma veramente? Molte donne non la richiedono, riprendono la loro vita normalmente. Con lavori anche faticosi.
> È una questione di coscienza, ne hai veramente bisogno?
> La richiedono solo perché vogliono farsi i fatti loro, la salute non c'entra niente.
> Poi ci sono casi veramente bisognosi , a cui viene negata.


A parte che per la stessa patologia o intervento chirurgico non tutti hanno la stessa reazione, non capisco perché ci debba, ma neppure possa, accanire nei confronti di persone di cui sappiamo sempre parzialmente la storia.
Non dubito che ci sia chi un po’ ci marcia, io ho avuto una collega che pur lavorando a Milano, aveva mantenuto la residenza in Puglia insieme alla 104 per la madre che, evidentemente, aveva bisogno di assistenza solo quando la figlia ne usufruiva e trascorreva il weekend con il proprio amante, foto pubblicate su fb. In seguito ebbe la furbizia di togliermi l’amicizia sul social. Mi pare una scelta intelligente, visto che ero io a sostituirla.
Ma non per questo critico un diritto di cui spesso non conosciamo le motivazioni. Magari la mia collega l‘aveva per problemi psichiatrici. In effetti non è da escludere.


----------



## ologramma (14 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mica è proibito.


non ma mi dicono che rompo i zibbidei


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che per la stessa patologia o intervento chirurgico non tutti hanno la stessa reazione, non capisco perché ci debba, ma neppure possa, accanire nei confronti di persone di cui sappiamo sempre parzialmente la storia.
> Non dubito che ci sia chi un po’ ci marcia, io ho avuto una collega che pur lavorando a Milano, aveva mantenuto la residenza in Puglia insieme alla 104 per la madre che, evidentemente, aveva bisogno di assistenza solo quando la figlia ne usufruiva e trascorreva il weekend con il proprio amante, foto pubblicate su fb. In seguito ebbe la furbizia di togliermi l’amicizia sul social. Mi pare una scelta intelligente, visto che ero io a sostituirla.
> Ma non per questo critico un diritto di cui spesso non conosciamo le motivazioni. Magari la mia collega l‘aveva per problemi psichiatrici. In effetti non è da escludere.


Io critico chi ne abusa e critico chi la concede superficialmente. 
Come critico quei medici col certificato medico facile.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io critico chi ne abusa e critico chi la concede superficialmente.
> Come critico quei medici col certificato medico facile.


Mi spiace che ti sia sfuggita la battuta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spiace che ti sia sfuggita la battuta.


Sto cucendo, può essere


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io critico chi ne abusa e critico chi la concede superficialmente.
> Come critico quei medici col certificato medico facile.


Sinceramente la mia collega l’avrei presa a mazzate. Soprattutto quando risolveva il suo problema di vampate spalancando la finestra in pieno inverno, invece di organizzarsi con un abbigliamento a strati, come tutte.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinceramente la mia collega l’avrei presa a mazzate. Soprattutto quando risolveva il suo problema di vampate spalancando la finestra in pieno inverno, invece di organizzarsi con un abbigliamento a strati, come tutte.


Eeee ma lei ne aveva diritto


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Eeee ma lei ne aveva diritto


Anche a quello .


----------



## ologramma (14 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinceramente la mia collega l’avrei presa a mazzate. Soprattutto quando risolveva il suo problema di vampate spalancando la finestra in pieno inverno, invece di organizzarsi con un abbigliamento a strati, come tutte.


dai contro le vampate la mia signora dopo anni ci soffre ancora  pur dormendo senza pigiama me ne accorgo che tira fuori le gambe nude anche se fa freddo , suda all'improvviso anche senza muoversi, e se gli capita di avere quelle delle volte basta una camicetta leggera per uscire all'aria aperta ,  così come porto un giacchino leggere anche se stiamo facendo passeggiate veloci  e se lo apre. Credo che sia una grande scocciatura che gli rimarrà  perchè anche la madre le ha avute così fino a che è morta


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> dai contro le vampate la mia signora dopo anni ci soffre ancora  pur dormendo senza pigiama me ne accorgo che tira fuori le gambe nude anche se fa freddo , suda all'improvviso anche senza muoversi, e se gli capita di avere quelle delle volte basta una camicetta leggera per uscire all'aria aperta ,  così come porto un giacchino leggere anche se stiamo facendo passeggiate veloci  e se lo apre. Credo che sia una grande scocciatura che gli rimarrà  perchè anche la madre le ha avute così fino a che è morta


Ma si scopre lei, non ti spalanca la finestra.


----------



## ologramma (14 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma si scopre lei, non ti spalanca la finestra.


vero io non mi lamento dormo con pigiama pesante ,piumone e temperatura  sempre quasi 19 e passa gradi , l'estate  senza niente solo intimo e canottiera


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vero io non mi lamento dormo con pigiama pesante ,piumone e temperatura  sempre quasi 19 e passa gradi , l'estate  senza niente solo intimo e canottiera


Cazz io così farei la sauna....
E non sono in menopausa...proprio no...


----------



## ologramma (14 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazz io così farei la sauna....
> E non sono in menopausa...proprio no...


domanda a pap, noi maschi si rallenta  il metabolismo con gli anni , comunque sempre piaciuto il caldo  pensa io lavoravo ore sotto il sole , e quando andavo d'inverno in piscina con quel caldo umido non mi toglievo neanche il montone , dicevo sempre se non mi muovo non sudo , ero anche ricercato dalla signora che da giovane aveva freddo i piedi me li poggiava gelati ora  è inverso se la tocco con i miei gelati non sopporta , vedi che ingrata non si ricorda lamia di sofferenza  che mi piaceva  era un bel segno e l'inizio di qualcosa che ahimè non far ricordare  che fra un po si magna.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> domanda a pap, noi maschi si rallenta  il metabolismo con gli anni , comunque sempre piaciuto il caldo  pensa io lavoravo ore sotto il sole , e quando andavo d'inverno in piscina con quel caldo umido non mi toglievo neanche il montone , dicevo sempre se non mi muovo non sudo , ero anche ricercato dalla signora che da giovane aveva freddo i piedi me li poggiava gelati ora  è inverso se la tocco con i miei gelati non sopporta , vedi che ingrata non si ricorda lamia di sofferenza  che mi piaceva  era un bel segno e l'inizio di qualcosa che ahimè non far ricordare  che fra un po si magna.


Io sto in maniche corte sempre 
In ufficio da me quando uno entra non capisce se è al polo o all equatore...
Io in maniche corte...qualche collega col giubbotto


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche a quello .


Perché no!


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> *Io sto in maniche corte sempre *
> In ufficio da me quando uno entra non capisce se è al polo o all equatore...
> Io in maniche corte...qualche collega col giubbotto


 è che tu sei nel pieno dei calori  ma altri calori


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> è che tu sei nel pieno dei calori  ma altri calori


Cercherò un pompiere


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché no!


Era una che aveva diritto a tutto.
Pensa che una volta le ho detto che era sempre messa benissimo, trucco, capelli, vestiti. 
Si è offesa e mi ha guardata con odio.
Boh


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era una che aveva diritto a tutto.
> Pensa che una volta le ho detto che era sempre messa benissimo, trucco, capelli, vestiti.
> Si è offesa e mi ha guardata con odio.
> Boh


Con tutti un problemi che avave sei andata a dire che la trovavi in perfetta forma. 
Ma non si fa!!!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Con tutti un problemi che avave sei andata a dire che la trovavi in perfetta forma.
> Ma non si fa!!!


 Non si può neanche più fare complimenti?


----------



## patroclo (15 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si può neanche più fare complimenti?


Probabilmente ha pensato che le dessi della "borghesuccia arrivista"


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Probabilmente ha pensato che le dessi della "borghesuccia arrivista"


Sono passati anni, continuo a pensarci.
Ero davvero ammirata.


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cercherò un pompiere


non sapevo si chiamasse così quello serve per il fuoco , la passione serve un altra cosa  semplice


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> non sapevo si chiamasse così quello serve per il fuoco , la passione serve un altra cosa  semplice


Beh ma vuoi mettere un bel pompiere con la sua divisa rossa


----------



## Vera (15 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono passati anni, continuo a pensarci.
> Ero davvero ammirata.


Era prevenuta. Non era abituata a complimenti sinceri da parte di altre donne.


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ma vuoi mettere un bel pompiere con la sua divisa rossa


quelli sono americani da noi hanno una divisa marone  con strisce gialle catarifrangenti . Ho amici e  anche un figlio che lo hanno fatto sono vicino alla scuola di roma  vicino ad un ippodromo famoso della capitale


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Era prevenuta. Non era abituata a complimenti sinceri da parte di altre donne.


Ecco. Questa è la cosa più probabile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si può neanche più fare complimenti?


Dipende, se vogliono essere compatite, il complimento le spiazza


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2021)

Io a volte non sopporto il cane.
Ieri ha  beccato una zampa di un grosso uccello in giro per i campi  e non voleva saperne di mollarla giù.
Io in casa una zampa mummificata non la porto.
Ho dovuto strappargliela di bocca.


----------



## Martes (19 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io a volte non sopporto il cane.
> Ieri ha  beccato una zampa di un grosso uccello in giro per i campi  e non voleva saperne di mollarla giù.
> Io in casa una zampa mummificata non la porto.
> Ho dovuto strappargliela di bocca.


Scusa danny, non è il momento di infierire, ma avete fatto una stronzata a prendere un cane


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Scusa danny, non è il momento di infierire, ma avete fatto una stronzata a prendere un cane


Ma il cane ce l ha da sempre...o me lo sono sognato io?
Cmq gli animali aiutano soprattutto in alcune situazioni....


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Scusa danny, non è il momento di infierire, ma avete fatto una stronzata a prendere un cane


Dimmi Danny, il cane è stato voluto da tua figlia?
Non le farebbe bene uscire lei con il cane ?


----------



## Martes (19 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma il cane ce l ha da sempre...o me lo sono sognato io?
> Cmq gli animali aiutano soprattutto in alcune situazioni....


Qui sul forum ci ha detto di aver preso il cane il 29 gennaio. 
Da come ne parla è evidente che per lui sia solo un peso. A meno che qui non scriva esclusivamente lamentele, cosa che a questo punto mi auguro


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io a volte non sopporto il cane.
> Ieri ha  beccato una zampa di un grosso uccello in giro per i campi  e non voleva saperne di mollarla giù.
> Io in casa una zampa mummificata non la porto.
> Ho dovuto strappargliela di bocca.


perchè avete preso il cane?


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Qui sul forum ci ha detto di aver preso il cane il 29 gennaio.
> Da come ne parla è evidente che per lui sia solo un peso. A meno che qui non scriva esclusivamente lamentele, cosa che a questo punto mi auguro


Danny... devi confessare chi nella tua famiglia ha voluto il cane.
Da quello che scrivi te ne occupi soprattutto tu e un po’ ti pesa.
Intanto lo puoi noleggiare a chi ha bisogno di un cane per farlo o per farsi  passeggiare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Qui sul forum ci ha detto di aver preso il cane il 29 gennaio.
> Da come ne parla è evidente che per lui sia solo un peso. A meno che qui non scriva esclusivamente lamentele, cosa che a questo punto mi auguro


Ahhhh...ero convinta da più tempo....
Beh all' inizio è dura abituarsi ad un cucciolo.... però secondo me sarà un valido supporto per la figlia...


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Qui sul forum ci ha detto di aver preso il cane il 29 gennaio.
> Da come ne parla è evidente che per lui sia solo un peso. A meno che qui non scriva esclusivamente lamentele, cosa che a questo punto mi auguro


Veramente stavo scherzando.
Il cane mi sta simpatico, peccato non parli.
Posso finalmente dire di non andare in giro solo come un cane, ma solo con un cane.
E' buffo. Soprattutto quando mi frega la roba dal piatto mentre mangio.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ahhhh...ero convinta da più tempo....
> Beh all' inizio è dura abituarsi ad un cucciolo.... però secondo me sarà un valido supporto per la figlia...


No, non è un cucciolo.
E' ormai adulto, anche se giovane.
Viene dal canile.
E' tipo un Parson Russel Terrier, con un carattere da terrier, quindi un po' un cagacazzo.
Soffre di ansia purtroppo, e quindi è in cura dal veterinario comportamentalista e prende il prozac anche lui.
E qui non scherzo.
Purtroppo i cani da canile non sono sempre equilibrati.
Però fa compagnia.
Prima avevo in ufficio un collega orso, adesso a casa un collega cane.
Ho anche un morso sulla mano preso per difenderlo da un altro cane che se lo voleva mangiare...


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Danny... devi confessare chi nella tua famiglia ha voluto il cane.
> Da quello che scrivi te ne occupi soprattutto tu e un po’ ti pesa.
> Intanto lo puoi noleggiare a chi ha bisogno di un cane per farlo o per farsi  passeggiare


L'idea non è male.
5 euro a mezz'ora per poter uscire.
Il fatto è che sono comparsi nella mia zona circa un centinaio di nuovi cuccioli, quindi i clienti sono calati.
La gente in questo periodo fa essenzialmente tre cose:
scopa e quindi fa figli, non scopa e divorzia, prende cani.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2021)

Non sopporto chi dice “perché hai preso un cane (un gatto)?” anche se io non mi sogno di farlo, come non sopporto chi dice “prendi un cane!”


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> No, non è un cucciolo.
> E' ormai adulto, anche se giovane.
> Viene dal canile.
> E' tipo un Parson Russel Terrier, con un carattere da terrier, quindi un po' un cagacazzo.
> ...


Azzz ho inquadrato la razza...bel caratterino...
Si se li prendi al canile purtroppo spesso non danno cuccioli...
Sarà un bel impegno...ma alla fine varrà la pena...
Io adoro i cani...non potrei più vivere senza...
In bocca al lupo cmq


----------



## Martes (19 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sopporto chi dice “perché hai preso un cane (un gatto)?” anche se io non mi sogno di farlo, come non sopporto chi dice “prendi un cane!”


Io non sopporto chi li prende e poi se ne lamenta. Se danny scherzava non può che farmi piacere


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Io non sopporto chi li prende e poi se ne lamenta. Se danny scherzava non può che farmi piacere


Veramente si lamentano tutti di tutto: dei genitori, suoceri e figli.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Azzz ho inquadrato la razza...bel caratterino...
> Si se li prendi al canile purtroppo spesso non danno cuccioli...
> Sarà un bel impegno...ma alla fine varrà la pena...
> Io adoro i cani...non potrei più vivere senza...
> In bocca al lupo cmq


Anche a me son sempre piaciuti.
Gli ho dedicato anche un profilo Instagram, ma ultimamente quando cerco di inquadrarlo per fare una foto o si volta dall'altra parte o mi viene a leccare in faccia. Quindi non ho più materiale.
Ovviamente mi sono affezionato molto.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Io non sopporto chi li prende e poi se ne lamenta. Se danny scherzava non può che farmi piacere


Sì, non si era capito.
A volte sono ironico, ma mi capisco solo io.
Manca la mimica facciale nei post, è per questo.
Colpa della mascherina.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, non si era capito.
> A volte sono ironico, ma mi capisco solo io.
> Manca la mimica facciale nei post, è per questo.
> *Colpa della mascherina.*


----------



## Vera (19 Marzo 2021)

I cani sanno essere veramente cagacazzi a volte ma basta una laccatina e lo sguardo da infame che passano tutti i malumori.
Sono "Vera" ed ho 2 bassottine femmine ed 1 bassottino maschio che si crede un alano ascendente leone.


----------



## perplesso (19 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sopporto chi dice “perché hai preso un cane (un gatto)?” anche se io non mi sogno di farlo, come non sopporto chi dice “prendi un cane!”


a te serve un lupo cecoslovacco


----------



## Martes (19 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente si lamentano tutti di tutto: dei genitori, suoceri e figli.


 e infatti non sopporto (quasi) più nessuno


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sopporto chi dice “perché hai preso un cane (un gatto)?” anche se io non mi sogno di farlo, come non sopporto chi dice “prendi un cane!”


Ma è una domanda lecita, io mi chiedo tutti i giorni perché la gente prende i cani li lascia chiusi in casa ad abbaiare o non raccolgono i bisogni.
Sarà che non mi piace vederli in situazioni non in linea con la loro natura.
Io non sopporto chi li fa castrare , vedi te se è normale privarli della procreazione per il puro capriccio di tenerli in casa


----------



## Vera (19 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma è una domanda lecita, io mi chiedo tutti i giorni perché la gente prende i cani li lascia chiusi in casa ad abbaiare o non raccolgono i bisogni.
> Sarà che non mi piace vederli in situazioni non in linea con la loro natura.
> Io non sopporto chi li fa castrare , vedi te se è normale privarli della procreazione per il puro capriccio di tenerli in casa


La castrazione viene fatta per diverse motivazioni, non certo per capriccio.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma è una domanda lecita, io mi chiedo tutti i giorni perché la gente prende i cani li lascia chiusi in casa ad abbaiare o non raccolgono i bisogni.
> Sarà che non mi piace vederli in situazioni non in linea con la loro natura.
> Io non sopporto chi li fa castrare , vedi te se è normale privarli della procreazione per il puro capriccio di tenerli in casa


Secondo me non hai avuto cani


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me non hai avuto cani


Si che l'ho avuto


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> La castrazione viene fatta per diverse motivazioni, non certo per capriccio.


Un animale non castrato ha istinti e inconvenienti che non tutti i padroni sino disposti a sopportare


----------



## monamour (30 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fatene un caso personale, è generale
> Non sopporto più il modo di discutere da tifosi che si è diffuso su ogni argomento, senza nemmeno quel briciolo di autoironia che era stato sempre presente tra i tifosi (non ultrà).
> Sembra che su ogni argomento si sia tutti ultrà senza rispetto della coerenza logica e senza nessun riconoscimento della complessità di ogni questione.
> Il bello è che se si discute su una cosa pratica e semplice invece si prende sempre in considerazione la complessità.
> ...


è un fenomeno di riflesso credo..


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> è un fenomeno di riflesso credo..


Perché non ci parli di musica?


----------



## monamour (1 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non ci parli di musica?


che cosa vuoi che ti canti?


----------



## ologramma (1 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> che cosa vuoi che ti canti?


con tutti i gargarismi che fai lo credo che canti bene


----------



## monamour (1 Aprile 2021)

canta che ti passa.............


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un animale non castrato ha istinti e inconvenienti che non tutti i padroni sino disposti a sopportare


Il mio ogni volta che lo porto all'area cani allestisce un set porno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Il mio ogni volta che lo porto all'area cani allestisce un set porno.


Di sicuro non ti annoi


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Di sicuro non ti annoi


Neppure lui e i padroni delle cagnoline...


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Neppure lui e i padroni delle cagnoline...


Come si chiama il tuo cane, Rocco?


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Come si chiama il tuo cane, Rocco?


Teo. Però potevo chiamarlo Rocco, sarebbe stato meglio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Teo. Però potevo chiamarlo Rocco, sarebbe stato meglio.


Rocco per gli amici


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2021)

Quali sono le regole di una discussione?
Bisogna darsi sempre ragione? 
Le osservazioni che ci arrivano vanno considerate o ribattute?
Lo scopo di una conversazione è essere rassicurati o trovare altri punti di vista?


----------



## Martes (17 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quali sono le regole di una discussione?
> Bisogna darsi sempre ragione?
> Le osservazioni che ci arrivano vanno considerate o ribattute?
> Lo scopo di una conversazione è essere rassicurati o trovare altri punti di vista?


Credo che ognuno abbia le sue... da qui, forse, una certa tendenza allo scontro più che all'apertura.
Personalmente mi rendo conto di essere molto sensibile ai modi che quindi nella mia testa vanno a inquinare i contenuti


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Credo che ognuno abbia le sue... da qui, forse, una certa tendenza allo scontro più che all'apertura.
> Personalmente mi rendo conto di essere molto sensibile ai modi che quindi nella mia testa vanno a inquinare i contenuti


Ma i modi in forma scritta si fraintendono.
Poi se si è sempre con il tirapugni pronto è un'altra cosa


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quali sono le regole di una discussione?
> Bisogna darsi sempre ragione?
> Le osservazioni che ci arrivano vanno considerate o ribattute?
> Lo scopo di una conversazione è essere rassicurati o trovare altri punti di vista?


Saper ascoltare e confrontarsi. 
Purtroppo spesso si incontra gente che pensa di essere detentore della verità assoluta e prosegue con la sua convinzione, non riesce a confrontarsi e si infastidisce. 
Conclusione .... Che se la cantino e se la suonino da soli. 
Per me la discussione è un confronto, può accadere di trovare un qualcosa a cui non avevo pensato. 
È un modo per riflettere, su considerazione anche non condivise. 

Il fatto di non voler prendere in considerazione altri punti di vista cosa trasmette? 
A me fa pensare ad una persona che si vuole auto convincere, una persona che vuole a tutti i costi dimostrare di essere determinata e di avere il controllo della situazione. 
Le regole dovrebbero prevedere il buon senso ma quello ce lo siamo persi  da tempo.


----------



## Martes (18 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Purtroppo spesso si incontra gente che pensa di essere detentore della verità assoluta e prosegue con la sua convinzione, non riesce a confrontarsi e si infastidisce.


Intendevo questi come modi. Ma non necessariamente solo di chi si incazza e offende o tira pugni. 
I modi del non lasciare spazio ad un pensiero altro, che non vuol dire abbracciarlo o dar ragione ma semplicemente, appunto, non porsi come detentori della verità assoluta. 
Sono modi che mi fanno uscire dalla discussione anche se sono d'accordo, come ad esempio mi era successo nelle discussioni della prima ondata covid


----------



## Vera (18 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quali sono le regole di una discussione?
> Bisogna darsi sempre ragione?
> Le osservazioni che ci arrivano vanno considerate o ribattute?
> Lo scopo di una conversazione è essere rassicurati o trovare altri punti di vista?


Alla base è bene ci sia ascolto reciproco, altrimenti diventa una discussione a senso unico. Il senso della discussione è avere altri punti di vista.
Posso pensarla diversamente ma, alla fine, sono aperta a valutare e cambiare idea.
Il problema è quando ti ritrovi a discutere con chi non vuole confrontarsi ma vuole solo conferme alle sue convinzioni. Spesso capita anche qui. C'è chi arriva chiedendo un consiglio ma poi non va bene nessuna risposta che gli arriva, perché nessuna coincide con quella che voleva sentire.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Alla base è bene ci sia ascolto reciproco, altrimenti diventa una discussione a senso unico. Il senso della discussione è avere altri punti di vista.
> Posso pensarla diversamente ma, alla fine, sono aperta a valutare e cambiare idea.
> Il problema è quando ti ritrovi a discutere con chi non vuole confrontarsi ma vuole solo conferme alle sue convinzioni. Spesso capita anche qui. C'è chi arriva chiedendo un consiglio ma poi non va bene nessuna risposta che gli arriva, perché nessuna coincide con quella che voleva sentire.


Poi non è che si debba cambiare idea. Se una persona ha un quadro di pensiero di destra, lo avrà coerentemente anche... sul cibo, se una persona lo ha opposto sarà coerente. Non è che si può trovare una sintesi. Ma non è che se si fa notare la coerenza si deve offendere. Per me è mancanza di consapevolezza della propria collocazione.


----------



## Vera (18 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi non è che si debba cambiare idea. Se una persona ha un quadro di pensiero di destra, lo avrà coerentemente anche... sul cibo, se una persona lo ha opposto sarà coerente. Non è che si può trovare una sintesi. Ma non è che se si fa notare la coerenza si deve offendere. Per me è mancanza di consapevolezza della propria collocazione.


Vero.
Mi hai fatto pensare che, per esempio, non mi piacciono quelle persone che cambiano idea per compiacere o per timore di andare contro il parere altrui.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Vero.
> Mi hai fatto pensare che, per esempio, non mi piacciono quelle persone che cambiano idea per compiacere o per timore di andare contro il parere altrui.


Si fa tutti, almeno un po’, può essere solo educazione, ma può essere compiacenza per essere accettati.


----------



## Vera (18 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si fa tutti, almeno un po’, può essere solo educazione, ma può essere compiacenza per essere accettati.


Uhm, non mi convinci


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Uhm, non mi convinci


È una cosa di cui si discusse qui quando entrarono dei troll, consapevoli o no. 
Non puoi andare nel forum della Juventus salutando tutti come rubentini.
E se ti trovi nel bar dello sport dove tutti sono bianconeri fare lo stesso. Non è solo per uscirne vivo, ma è anche per rispetto delle persone.
Se insisti a non mostrare rispetto, per me, dovresti uscire in silenzio. Invece ci sono stati molti utenti qui senza rispetto.
L'educazione è rispetto, non compiacenza.


----------



## Vera (18 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una cosa di cui si discusse qui quando entrarono dei troll, consapevoli o no.
> Non puoi andare nel forum della Juventus salutando tutti come rubentini.
> E se ti trovi nel bar dello sport dove tutti sono bianconeri fare lo stesso. Non è solo per uscirne vivo, ma è anche per rispetto delle persone.
> Se insisti a non mostrare rispetto, per me, dovresti uscire in silenzio. Invece ci sono stati molti utenti qui senza rispetto.
> L'educazione è rispetto, non compiacenza.


Questi sono casi estremi. Eviterei anch'io di entrare nel bar dei romanisti urlando "Forza Juve" 
Io pensavo a quelle persone che non esprimono il proprio pensiero perché vogliono evitare di andare contro il pensiero altrui. Questo atteggiamento lo vedo come mancanza di carattere.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Questi sono casi estremi. Eviterei anch'io di entrare nel bar dei romanisti urlando "Forza Juve"
> Io pensavo a quelle persone che non esprimono il proprio pensiero perché vogliono evitare di andare contro il pensiero altrui. Questo atteggiamento lo vedo come mancanza di carattere.


A volte è anche valutazione di una impossibilità di confronto perché su basi totalmente opposte.
Appunto è inutile cercare di fare ammettere un tifoso (di qualsiasi campo) che tu possa essere portatore di un punto di vista che è interessante o persino integrabile con il suo. Se, la base è opposta e pregiudiziale, verrà solo cercato un punto debole del tuo ragionamento per demolire tutto.
Ad esempio proprio pochi minuti fa cercavo di dare argomenti a un’amica che voleva convincere la figlia a studiare matematica, che la ragazza definiva inutile. Io sostenevo che è come per il latino, il cui valore formativo ho capito dopo decenni, ma c’era. Se qualcuno fosse intervenuto dicendo che vale per qualsiasi lingua e per lui era stato importante l’inglese... sarebbe stato un modo non per rafforzare il valore formativo dello studio, ma per demolire il mio argomento e me, oltretutto in un contesto in cui era solo fastidioso. Magari tra mezz’ora arriverà qualcuno a farlo .
Questo metodo mi fa ritirare. Chi ha capito, ha capito. Chi non vuole capire, non farà che ribadire le stesse cose.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi non è che si debba cambiare idea. *Se una persona ha un quadro di pensiero di destra*, lo avrà coerentemente anche... sul cibo, se una persona lo ha opposto sarà coerente. Non è che si può trovare una sintesi. Ma non è che se si fa notare la coerenza si deve offendere. Per me è mancanza di consapevolezza della propria collocazione.


Com'è il quadro di pensiero di destra?
Io per esempio riesco a ritrovarmi in alcune affermazioni di Rizzo come in alcune di Casa Pound, mentre raramente mi trovo d'accordo con le linee del PD, che per me rappresenta una destra borghese di impronta statunitense, del M5S, che non si capisce cosa sia, di Forza Italia, mentre trovo la Lega troppo opportunista e poco concreta. Fatico a inquadrarmi, non mi sento né di destra né di sinistra.
Mi sento di appartenere a quelli SOTTO (il popolo), mentre solo pochi  possono essere SOPRA. 
La mia coerenza risulta nel non sentirmi a fianco di Draghi o di Speranza. Loro comandano, io no.



Vera ha detto:


> Vero.
> Mi hai fatto pensare che, per esempio, non mi piacciono quelle persone che cambiano idea per compiacere o per timore di andare contro il parere altrui.


Gli ignavi.
Io non lo sono, però proprio per questo risulto a volte antipatico quando espongo le miei idee in contrasto con le  altrui, per cui posso intuire che mediamente quelli che compiacciono sembrano avere più chance di essere accettati, non entrando in confitto.
Non a tutti piace non sentirsi dare ragione.
Ovviamente se sanno farlo bene senza risultare adulatori.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Si fa tutti, almeno un po’, può essere solo educazione, ma può essere compiacenza per essere accettati.


Ecco, esattamente.


----------



## Vera (23 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Gli ignavi.
> Io non lo sono, però proprio per questo risulto a volte antipatico quando espongo le miei idee in contrasto con le  altrui, per cui posso intuire che mediamente quelli che compiacciono sembrano avere più chance di essere accettati, non entrando in confitto.
> Non a tutti piace non sentirsi dare ragione.
> Ovviamente se sanno farlo bene senza risultare adulatori.


Preferisco non essere accettata.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Preferisco non essere accettata.


Lo stesso vale per me.
Però è prassi abbastanza comune.


----------



## feather (24 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> senza rispetto della coerenza logica


Io trovo questo il problema fondamentale per cui non riesco a parlare con quasi nessuno. 
Per poter "discutere", e non solo "tifare", servono

una base condivisa
un filo logico che entrambi possano seguire
se una o entrambe delle componenti manca la discussione diventa impossibile. E io noto che quasi sempre manca la seconda. La gente non fa "ragionamenti", esprime piuttosto sensazioni. Che per definizione non sono ne logiche ne spiegabili.


----------

